# I just bought a pretty knackered Cimbali Cadet for £45 on ebay



## EMEC (Dec 18, 2016)

Er, does anyone know anything about this machine?


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

@coffeechap will be able to fill in the gaps having sold one on here before now.

64mm burrs interchangeable with the Junior I think

Body could be stainless or brass ??

Probably an auto so you might need to remove that function

Similar in size to a Gaggia classic without the hopper and only 18.5 inches with it


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Cadet is a flat burr junior is a a hybrid, the cadet is not to difficult to strip down, been a long time since I had one, the only one was damaged in transit and did not spend much time with it, just passed it on to a member needing a grinder that was happy to do the repairs.


----------



## EMEC (Dec 18, 2016)

That's very encouraging, thanks. I thought it was worth a go but those 'best offers' seem to get me into trouble.


----------

